# Baby wants to nurse every time I hold her!



## PeasantGirl (Mar 20, 2004)

Please tell me this is normal.

I have a 4-week-old DD and if I'm holding her, she wants to nurse. She has very short wake times and nurses to sleep several times a day. I also have an oversupply issue when I'm trying to improve by block nursing 6 hours on each side. It doesn't help that she wants to nurse all the time. She's gaining weight really well and is healthy.

I feel like I spend all my time nursing her and then nursing her back to sleep a little while later. I feel like I can't "enjoy" her because when I'm holding her she only wants to nurse and nothing else.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Normal. It used to make me so mad to watch DF and DS snuggle up, and then as soon as I got him.... nursing time. It got better.

At that age, nursing is everything to them. It will change as your LO gets bigger.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Totally normal. My DS nursed at least every hour at this stage.

You said you aren't able to enjoy her...nursing was a big source of happiness for me (still is). I took pride in the fact that I was the only one that was able to do this for him and I loved our sessions. So nice to snuggle and nurse and stroke his hair, smell his sweet baby smell, play with his hands and feet, etc. Maybe you could change your thinking about make your nursing sessions times of enjoyment?


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)

completely normal!


----------



## justthinkn (Apr 11, 2008)

Or maybe it's not so much about frame of mind - is nursing uncomfortable for you? Or is your baby fussy while nursing? Anything an LC might be able to help with?


----------



## PeasantGirl (Mar 20, 2004)

It's not that I don't enjoy nursing, I do, but I wish that I could hold her, play with her and walk around with her without her wanting to nurse. She has extremely short wake times during the day, we're talking like 20 minutes before she gets tired most of the time, and so I nurse her when she wakes up and then nurse her again 20 minutes later to put her to sleep. And a lot of the time she's very fussy when I'm trying to get her to sleep. She gets overtired very easily and fusses a lot.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Totally normal. That's pretty much it with newborns.

-Angela


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

I have so totally been there. It's so frustrating when you just want to hold them and look at them and think about how cute they are, maybe cuddle them a bunch but instead they're like "I smell Mom! YUM!"
It gets better. Before you know it, she'll be running around all over and you'll be wondering where these first weeks went and wishing you nursed her all the time still just so you could hold her!







I know that's hard to believe right now, but it's true.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I used to get so jealous of DP when he held our sin. Only about 50% of the time would he try to latch on when DP held him, it was 100% of the time when I held him.

They will grow out of it, but this is completely normal for newborns.


----------



## Jeannabna (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah its normal. Im nothing but a giant boob to my 3 week old.


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup my babe is the same, as soon as she sees me she gets this look on her face which says "BOOB!" and starts doing excited breathing and noises. Its hysterical, DH has even started calling me boob "dont cry, boobs comming" "look theres boob" i just hope it doesnt stick!

The thing is sometimes she doesnt even want it, then she gets angry because shes doesnt want that, but doesnt want anything else either.


----------



## NaomiMcC (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Totally normal. That's pretty much it with newborns.

-Angela

Yup. Expect it again at every growth spurt. My advice? Enjoy the cuddle time and revel in the fact you're supplying your baby with everything she needs right now to be alive and happy


----------



## 70toes (May 20, 2008)

I totally understand! I love nursing, but I never just get to cuddle and snuggle up with DS. But, I just suck it up.


----------

